# Kenpo video



## ProfessorKenpo (Feb 20, 2003)

caught this link from the IKKA forum.    Click on the picture for the video and I hope you like hip hop.    Even if you don't, it's cool to watch.

http://www.crunchmedia.com/Media/Videos/index.htm


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Feb 20, 2003)

It was pretty cool to watch.  Not sure about the music though....Maybe it would have been better if EMINEM did it. :shrug:


----------



## Kirk (Feb 20, 2003)

For those of you who are as uncool as I, and can't make
out 100% of the lyrics, here ya go:

When Kenpo Strikes:

(hook)
Everybody was kung fu fighting, 
fists as fast as lightning, 
and my sense is guiding me through endless writing,
and it might seem frightening,
but it's not it's my thing. So come out your hiding
it's just Kenpo striking.... (kia)

(verse 1) 
I accept your challenge, right here right now 
Right or left, south paw bro I know them all.
Muay thai, kenpo (dragon - tiger claw) Y'all
I'm rude when I brawl like I'm Steve Seagal.
See, all I've gotta do is get loose like I'm fluid dude,
Rolling up my sleeves on my Gi and get into it. 
You and who, him and them ? 
Line up in a single file.
One on one, all for one...end up in a bigger pile. 
*Rojas Kenpo* I'm full contact. 
Attacking in the mental I'm beyond the mat.
The ambiance of martial arts is constant, 
Nunchucks chucking when I step the mosh pit.
Win Chung dummy getting splintered apart 
My escrima sticks whipping and I'm chipping the bark...
What are you? A pink belt? I'll give you a head start. 
Kumite killin', *with the spirit of Ed Parker*... 
Way of the intercepting fist to your floating ribs,
Leave your guard open again and get a second hit.
Breathe in through the nose out the mouth 
I admire your courage for trying to come and duke it out.
Poppa never taught me how to knock a brother out.
Vatos in the barrio would try to take me out. 
Enrolled in the temple till I'm all Kenpo'd out. 
Now I clothes line the biggest baddest cholo in the crowd.
Underground cockfight,
like a pitbulls bite... 
Stricken in the jaws as the k9 gnaws.
Gnashing of the teeth, from the blood you've lost.
People stand in disbelief as it floods across. 
You knew the pros and cons the pain I cause. 
Your blood is oozing lots..
need towels and gauze. 
I stand in my neutral bo with feet aligned.
You are better off...jumping the fence to feed the lions. 
- hook (bridge) 'kumite" -hook 

(verse 2) 
Me and Hugo go to china town's roads bro
Him and his clean fade and me in my cornrows
Picking up uniforms for tournament storm 
Black belt sparring music weapons and forms
Ain't that the dude in the tae kwon do shoes
That was hating on them Kenpo cats from my crew.
Didn't we spar with him early '92,
at the challenge of the dragons I dropped him in a few.
He's giving you the evil eye and mad dawgs
Let's pay for the uniforms and were gone. 
I walk out the front he follows closely...
Reaching for his pistol...he's trying to smoke me.
Back flip kick and chip his front teeth.
His homeboy's blocking off the whole street
Run the guns are gonna fire rapidly
They think you are Dolph Lundgren and I am Brandon Lee.
I'm right behind you bro...don't abandon me
Let's hide inside of the trash till set free.
So freaking close I wrecked my clean clothes
Koreans multiplying like sheets from Kinko's
*But they don't know tae bo like Hugo*....
*fifth degree Black belt chinese kenpo*...
An honorary black belt melts my whole soul...
Let's jump out of this dump dude lets go...
Ready to pop lock...dog we stretched out...
Attacked by a flock and threw there backs out.
Some couldn't stand the pain and passed out
Paralyzed in the physical, life says lights out.
License to kill at will if I must..
You'll sense infinite skills when I bust
In the street in the ring,
better praise the King. 
Find something to cling on...
Dragon tail swings.


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 20, 2003)

That was pretty neat, way to bring different genre together


----------



## Brother John (Feb 20, 2003)

that's all....
just


coooool



Your Brother
John


----------



## Robbo (Feb 20, 2003)

I got the feeling that when the techniques were done they were accelerating from the start. They never stayed the same speed or slowed down just kept getting faster....whoa.


----------



## meni (Feb 22, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## Kroy (Apr 9, 2003)

I must say that was awsome.:boing2:


----------



## Greggers69 (Apr 9, 2003)

that was pretty kewl.   :asian:


----------



## warriorsage (Apr 9, 2003)

I'd bet money they didn't speed it up. I didn't check the internet video, but I have a copy of the video that was aired on a christian music station and it looked about right. I've seen hugo Rojas in person and he is very fast. He's one of Chuck Sullivan and Vic Leroux's blackbelts.


----------



## Sandor (Apr 9, 2003)

a warning about it being 23 megs to download woulda been nice 

are all of the band members in Kenpo or just the singer?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> *a warning about it being 23 megs to download woulda been nice
> 
> are all of the band members in Kenpo or just the singer? *



Hey, I've got DSL so I don't care, I've got DSL and I don't care (sung to the tune of Jimmy Crack Corn) LOL

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------

